# portmaster -- Skip questions?



## Majorix (Dec 26, 2011)

I am a new user trying to upgrade my ports. The tool I am using for this is portmaster, as I was recommended to use in another thread of mine.

Questions:

1. I launched a portmaster -Bda to do the update. Please suggest if I should use some other parameters for this. I am not sure if this is what I want. I read the manpage and came up with this but there may be a better way.

2. While it is doing the updates, it keeps asking questions, most of which I don't care about or have no idea about. So I just press OK. Is there a way to skip these questions and just choose "OK" for all questions? This must be so easy and probably taken care of via a parameter but I couldn't find any info regarding this through Google!

Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 26, 2011)

See the sample config file /usr/local/etc/portmaster.rc.  I use the equivalent of -B, -D, and --no-confirm.

Standard warning: don't use -a routinely.  Always check /usr/ports/UPDATING first.


----------



## Majorix (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for the warning, I won't forget that.

So a good idea is to run
portmaster -BDa --no-confirm (How the heck do I use the cmd tag?)
then?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 27, 2011)

Majorix said:
			
		

> Thanks for the warning, I won't forget that.
> 
> So a good idea is to run
> portmaster -BDa --no-confirm



Not until after checking /usr/ports/UPDATING (every time!), because that includes the -a.  Upgrading FreeBSD Ports talks about that a bit.



> (How the heck do I use the cmd tag?)


http://forums.freebsd.org/misc.php?do=bbcode


----------



## Majorix (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for the help sir


----------

